# Ferry Cost



## jam35007 (Aug 8, 2009)

Hi,

I am looking to travel to Calpe, Spain next year (have family that live there). Preferably in the Easter Holidays and I have been looking at the ferry prices. I must say I was a little shocked at how expensive it is, so just wanted to know if any of you well travelled MH's go to Spain often and which Ferry route you would recommend as being best to use for convenience and cost.

IT may be that £1000 - £1500 is normally for a 25ft MH with bike rack and 2 adults and 4 children under 16. But thought i would ask before i take the plunge and part with my cash.

KR's

Sara


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

Why not go across the channel, approx £100.00 return, maybe less, and it will cost you about £600.00 in diesel. return.

A non spend of £400.00 - £900.00

This way you use the MH as it should be used, rather than it sitting in the hold of a ship


----------



## neilbes (Oct 16, 2006)

You don't really gain any time from the longer ferry crossings, if anything
it takes longer, all you get is a rest from driving.

I would not use any other route than the tunnel now so much quicker
and easier.


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi

We use the tunnel one way cost is around £60/£80. Or P&O one way we pay around £35. That is for a 27 foot M/H. We do book in advance.

A lot of people use tesco points for their crossings.

steve & ann. ----------- teensvan


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

I am jealous - Calpe is a lovely place!


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

compare the cost of the routes here
click the map top left 
chapter


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

We live just up the road from Calpe,we go back to the UK every year for Christmas.Tunnel every time for us, a motorhome is for touring so tour France on the way,cant see any point in having it locked away in the hold of a ship for 24 hrs.This year we are going via France, Luxembourg,Germany,Belgium,Holland.
Then having a good look around Normandy and the west side of France on the way home.
Last year we went to the UK via Poland.
Whats the hurry to get to Calpe.
Take time to smell the flowers.


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi.

Ann has just had a look on P&O for a crossing for us 24th may 2010. £37 for an 8 am sailing 

steve & ann. -------------- teensvan


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Jam.
It's always Dover - Calais for us.... As others dont see any point in leavin van sat in a ships hold.. I would rather be driving it.. £75 return was our latest price for a 7.5mtr van like yours..
Just plan ahead with your stops to keep the kids happy.  
We just survived the trip with a 4 and 2 year old ...!
Currently at Benicassim, was meant to be Benidorm but weather is great here !!!


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*FErry*

Hi

My logic is that you have a motorhome with a cooker, toilet, bed and so on and so why would you want to sleep in P&O's bed and pay for the priviledge?

Russell


----------



## sweetie (Nov 28, 2005)

We usually travel out portsmouth /bilbao but are not going to spain till mid jan. Booked tunnel 2 weeks ago with CCC £58.50 one way with 7am departure on 14th at virtually the same price I was quoted for ferry.

Steve


----------

